# Why do you think it's called Animal Crossing?



## Julie

This has been on my mind lately... why do you think the game is called Animal Crossing?

I can understand Animal Forest (the Japanese name) but... Why Animal Crossing?

Don't get me wrong, i think Animal Crossing is a creative name and I love it. Just... I don't see how they came up with it!


----------



## Ti4558

Maybe it's ,because the animals are crossing?


----------



## Kaiaa

In the first game you came by train. It's kinda a play on words because when you come to a train track, its called a railroad crossing. Since you are going to live in an Animal town, they called it Animal Crossing. At least that's my theory lol


----------



## ACCFSuperstar

or maybe because you are crossing over from living with your parents to living on your own in a town full of animals hence animal crossing


----------



## Maarten707

Good question! I really don't know what it means!


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm pretty sure the "Crossing" part is hinting to the fact you cross paths with your neighbors, who are animals.


----------



## Jake

???


----------



## Julie

Hmm. I've always had the theory that it was because the animals can walk and interact, like humans.


----------



## broadwaythecat

i think it's because animal crossing is well, a crossing path of where animals live


----------



## LilyElizabeth

I agree it's probably about crossing paths on a daily basis with random animals  But after reading through, I agree it may have something to do with the railroad track in the gamecube version..


----------



## mattmagician

You were a small animal that died, and you're "crossing over" into the next life as a human. This is the tale of you experience what human life is like to prepare you. 
Animal Crossing.


----------



## Anna

I think Animal Forest sounds better, but yeah Animal Crossing I would say is from crossing paths with the animal neighbors.


----------



## Wing

This story is kinda scary and I don't believe, but this is probably why...
http://lparchive.org/Animal-Crossing/Update 1/
Kids under 13 don't read, it'll haunt your dreams


----------

